

How I made $500 in one hour on Hacker News - davidbarker
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2014/03/03/how-i-made-500-in-one-hour-on-hacker-news/

======
minimaxir
The comments on the original submission by the author are very enlightening
("No, there's nothing unethical about disguising affiliate links because
startups do it all the time!")

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7334709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7334709)

